# ivf embryo sceening technique - success story in the sun



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey everyone,

think this looks really good,

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/woman/2690030/IVF-hope-after-British-breakthrough-on-embryo-screening-technique.html

caz xx


----------

